
Ask HN: Why doesn't google give an alternative to select old google news?   - zeynel1
The new version is -repulsive- why cant i choose the old version
======
enomar
This is a clear demonstration of one of the main drawbacks of webapps. If you
don't like v2, there's nothing you can do about it except switch to a
different product. You also can't wait for v2.1 for all the bugs get shaken
out. You're at the mercy of the webapp developer.

This is probably fine for free, consumer apps, but if Google wants to get
serious about enterprises using their software, they need to come up with a
strategy for serving multiple versions at the same time.

------
InclinedPlane
There's something you should know about google news.

It's almost impossible for google to be able to monetize it. Because to do so
would open up more cans of worms than they'd like to deal with. This makes
google news a second class citizen so they are more likely to make unpopular
changes for selfish corporate reasons than they would with other services.

~~~
rick_2047
_It's almost impossible for google to be able to monetize it_

Can you illustrate how the google ads won't work on Google News?

~~~
ugh
I don’t think the grandparent was talking about technical reasons. Publishers
are miffed as is, it’s hard to imagine their wailing if Google tried to make
money with News.

~~~
rick_2047
Even I wasn't talking about technical reasons. Well there is the point that
publishers would be miffed if Google tries to monetize it. But can't they work
out an agreement which shares the profit. If they get a click while someone is
reading your page, you get some share. Just like Google Adsense. (of course
the publishers would want much greater share) Why can't that be done?

~~~
ugh
I think there are reasons Google doesn’t want to do just that. They would
essentially start paying for certain search results via revenue sharing. I
don’t think Google wants to head down that way.

------
tmcw
Because Google News isn't Facebook, and the Facebook tradition of decrying
every new version is not the way the web traditionally or efficiently works.

~~~
_delirium
I dunno, I can't think of many things more traditional about online
communities than decrying the new version, especially if it changed any UI
stuff people are used to. Happened with mainframes, happened on BBSs, happened
on the 90s web, happens today...

------
yanw
Why would they? I suppose their data suggest that most users like it. With
every change there are the loud few that disprove and eventually get over it.
They re-added the two-column view option if you prefer that.

------
zeynel1
''I suppose their data suggest that most users like it.''

i would really like to know if this is really true - do you have any data or
you are just -supposing-

~~~
duck
I hate the new design as well and stopped using it (haven't found a
replacement yet, and for now just read my local news via Google Alerts), but I
don't think there is anything that Google does by _just supposing_.

